

Ask HN: Isn't there a site that turns one webpage's text into a readable format? - n8agrin

I remember seeing links to such a service some time ago but cannot find it.  Searching isn't helping me either.  Any help is much appreciated!
======
boundlessdreamz
It is called readability <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
n8agrin
Thank you

